

Ask HN: would you buy a hello world t-shirt? - MaurizioPz

Hi,
I've always been somehow fascinated by the hello world programs, so I've decided to create a t-shirt with one in Java for myself.
Then it came to my mind that maybe some of you would buy one, so I'm thinking about launching a t-shirt store with the hello world implementation in many languages (maybe all?).
I want to know if it would be a waste of time or not.
Thanks<p>http://helloworldtshirts.spreadshirt.com/
======
jacquesm
no.

I don't like text on clothing, labels, logos or otherwise.

In fact, if I buy something and it has a logo on it, other than if it has
resale value such as a vehicle, I take the logos off.

------
olalonde
I possibly would buy one (if the design is appealing even for a non
programmer) but I'd be surprised if it hasn't already be done out there.

